# Alpine Silverado Eclipse vs. Bowtech Equalizer vs. Bowtech Guardian



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi to All,
I know you get asked this all the time, but could I please get opinions on the above at 25 or 25.5 DL at 52 lbs. DW main use is for hunting. Any comments on speed or anything else. or any other bow recommended for that DL and DW.
Thanks for the help,


----------

